# Ideas for mental games?



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

Can someone give me some ideas for great mental stimulating games? All I really know are tracking games (and even there I'm not an expert).


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

On days when I can't take the dogs out for an adventure, I fix up their food good and yummy and put it into about 8 or so small plastic bowls. I then put them in a room, closing the door and telling them to Hide Your Eyes. I then go and put the bowls in corners or near cabinets and such. When I let them out they search the house for their meal. If they bring me the empty bowl I give them a super tasty tidbit and then I don't have to go around the house picking up the bowls. 

I also have them help with laundry. I drop socks and such on the way to the washing machine. They Find Laundry and Bring Laundry. I don't have them put it into the machine like some folks do. They just have to hold the item until I take it from them. They get yummy treats in reward. Tricky sometimes when one dog steals a garment from another, though. I try not to laugh.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

car2ner said:


> On days when I can't take the dogs out for an adventure, I fix up their food good and yummy and put it into about 8 or so small plastic bowls. I then put them in a room, closing the door and telling them to Hide Your Eyes. I then go and put the bowls in corners or near cabinets and such. When I let them out they search the house for their meal. If they bring me the empty bowl I give them a super tasty tidbit and then I don't have to go around the house picking up the bowls.
> 
> I also have them help with laundry. I drop socks and such on the way to the washing machine. They Find Laundry and Bring Laundry. I don't have them put it into the machine like some folks do. They just have to hold the item until I take it from them. They get yummy treats in reward. Tricky sometimes when one dog steals a garment from another, though. I try not to laugh.


Someone told me about hiding money and let the dog comb through the house trying to find it lol.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Julian G said:


> Someone told me about hiding money and let the dog comb through the house trying to find it lol.


Dogs have been taught to find all kinds of things. My husband hides my coffee cup in the morning and now my boy knows how to find it for me, even if it is hidden in a low cabinet. 

Money,huh? Dollars or change?:wink2:


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

I think the absolute best mental stimulation is an off leash hike out in nature. Lots of obstacles to navigate, changes in terrain, amazing scents, etc.

For rainy days though my guy really likes foraging toys his favorite is the kong wobbler. He also likes controlled chaos games. I'll take his ball, wrap it in some packing paper, and close it into a box. Then he gets to shred and destroy to get to his toy. Also find it games and scent discrimination games he likes.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

car2ner said:


> Dogs have been taught to find all kinds of things. My husband hides my coffee cup in the morning and now my boy knows how to find it for me, even if it is hidden in a low cabinet.
> 
> Money,huh? Dollars or change?:wink2:


I want to get to the point where friends have to give my dog money before entering the house>


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

voodoolamb said:


> I think the absolute best mental stimulation is an off leash hike out in nature. Lots of obstacles to navigate, changes in terrain, amazing scents, etc.
> 
> For rainy days though my guy really likes foraging toys his favorite is the kong wobbler. He also likes controlled chaos games. I'll take his ball, wrap it in some packing paper, and close it into a box. Then he gets to shred and destroy to get to his toy. Also find it games and scent discrimination games he likes.


Nothing funner than walking in the woods on a rainy day though....


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

cloudpump said:


> Nothing funner than walking in the woods on a rainy day though....


Tell that to my carpet. And my couch. And my windows. And my walls. And my ceiling.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

voodoolamb said:


> Tell that to my carpet. And my couch. And my windows. And my walls. And my ceiling.


I wipe their paws before coming back inside.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Julian G said:


> I wipe their paws before coming back inside.


There is a small problem with that plan...


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I love him. In the mud pit with a dozen tennis balls.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> I love him. In the mud pit with a dozen tennis balls.


It is his happy place ^_^

I don't mind his "spa days" during the summer when I can just hose him off, but during the winter, he has to pass on the mud baths a little more often.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

voodoolamb said:


> There is a small problem with that plan...


He's got his own couch though!


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

cloudpump said:


> He's got his own couch though!


Yes he does. He loves his couch. He loves it so much that he is always sure to wipe off all the mud and grime onto MY couch so he doesn't mess his up.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

voodoolamb said:


> Yes he does. He loves his couch. He loves it so much that he is always sure to wipe off all the mud and grime onto MY couch so he doesn't mess his up.


Smart boy.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

voodoolamb said:


> Yes he does. He loves his couch. He loves it so much that he is always sure to wipe off all the mud and grime onto MY couch so he doesn't mess his up.


Good boy!!! Next time you might as well jump in with him and mud wrestle. Then you can wipe your mud off on his couch.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Good boy!!! Next time you might as well jump in with him and mud wrestle. Then you can wipe your mud off on his couch.


now THAT'S dog training!!!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

voodoolamb said:


> now THAT'S dog training!!!


So you are a hands on kind of trainer, huh?


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Teaching anything new. That works their mind. Obedience, tricks anything. 

I tought Kimber remote positions. Usefull and gets her mind working. 





Doing some nose work. Searches of some type. Depending on what they are looking for, even how they hold it matters. 





I don't have these on you tube. But when Kimber was pregnant, I had to find some way to keep her busy. 
https://www.facebook.com/pg/t17workingdogs/videos/?ref=page_internal

My wife taught Xander to sit pretty. 
https://www.facebook.com/t17workingdogs/videos/


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

voodoolamb said:


> Tell that to my carpet. And my couch. And my windows. And my walls. And my ceiling.


Well, excluding the mud pit ... 
I trained my dog to shake on command. That would give me the time to step a few yards away and lower my umbrella


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

alexg said:


> Well, excluding the mud pit ...
> I trained my dog to shake on command. That would give me the time to step a few yards away and lower my umbrella



I really like those videos below, puppy push-ups. 

So how are you doing on teaching shake on command? Each time my dogs shake to relieve a little stress I tell them to "shake it off" but it is so seldom I doubt they are making the connection.

As far as a handshake, I ask for the left paw and the right paw. They are getting pretty good at it.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Just little things like:

Bring me your bowl
Speak
Lay your head down
Find me
Find the cookies
Where's your ball?
Open the door
Light ( Turn a light switch on)
Go out (Go away from me)
Catch it
Fastball (Catch a ball, drop it, catch another)
Give me paw

I have tried teaching Newlie the names of his toys, but I haven't found an effective way to do it. He thinks every toy is named "ball."
He can pick up his toys and put them in his toy box, but I have to cheer him on with every toy and keep him from getting the toys back out of the box.

I have never found a way to get him to wipe his feet or carry a bag in his mouth, like to help with groceries.


----------



## Diegotxe (Feb 26, 2015)

I played hide and seek with my dog on really bad weather days. I also taught him silent hand signal commands. He LOVED learning new commands once he caught on to what I was trying to teach him.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

voodoolamb said:


> now THAT'S dog training!!!


Scrabble comes to mind, now that is dog training! :laugh2:


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm lazy.

I sit on the living room floor and tell her, "Go find ______" (insert toy name here). Go find Fish. Go find Weasel. Go find Fox. She has to bring the correct toy or I make her keep at it.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

car2ner said:


> So how are you doing on teaching shake on command? Each time my dogs shake to relieve a little stress I tell them to "shake it off" but it is so seldom I doubt they are making the connection.


I taught my Dobe to stretch on command. She didn't do it every day, and not multiple times a day, but when ever she did stretch I would say "Stretchhhhhhh" (drawn out). Eventually it worked. I'd say stretch and she did. Just keep at it. One day they may surprise you!


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

car2ner said:


> I really like those videos below, puppy push-ups.
> 
> So how are you doing on teaching shake on command? Each time my dogs shake to relieve a little stress I tell them to "shake it off" but it is so seldom I doubt they are making the connection.
> 
> As far as a handshake, I ask for the left paw and the right paw. They are getting pretty good at it.


I think all dogs would shake on their own when are really soaked. I was just waiting for that right moment and as soon as he was about to shake the water off (his body would tense and his legs planted) I'd just say "Shake" just like I'd say Sit or Down. Did not take long for him to pick it up. 

Edit: I only asked him to shake when outside and when wet from rain or swim.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

alexg said:


> I think all dogs would shake on their own when are really soaked. I was just waiting for that right moment and as soon as he was about to shake the water off (his body would tense and his legs planted) I'd just say "Shake" just like I'd say Sit or Down. Did not take long for him to pick it up.
> 
> Edit: I only asked him to shake when outside and when wet from rain or swim.


Should ask one time inside to proof it >


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

Can't forget a video of a small dog of unknown (to me at least) origin coming into the house from the slider door on the porch and wiping all four paws on the small rag with the diligence one can never expect from a teenager. That was impressive!


----------

